# How To Put A Kit Car Into A Lorry



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is me (the bald one in grey - I'm Harry Hill apparently







) helping the driver load my ickle kit car onto his HGV. The new owner lives in Holland and arranged for the driver, who often delivered flowers to a local industrial estate, to deliver it to him. Apparently not as unusual as it seems as it's an extra bit of income for the lorry driver and it's empty space being usefully used. Customs x-ray the lorries to save time - they must see some wierd things!

Enjoy the pictures I'll post a couple more after this one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another one - as you can see the car fitted in with room to spare!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally it's in - goodbye "squashed frog" as it was christened by me and my friends!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally finally here's a clearer picture of the car for those interested.

Thanks for looking


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I bet that was fun,using a forklift and a taillift









Great pictures,I am sure a guy who lives by my Mother has one of those painted red.He used to race Coopers at one time,so maybe it is the same.Thanks for posting them Paul.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Paul, Wow, do you look the complete opposite of what I expected









I got a shock seeing Stan, his pic is on the biscuit tin lid to stop the kids pigging out









Was that a Midas? They came in weird "Gold" "Silver" and "Bronze" specifications, I think "Gold" got you window winders









I'll give you your chance tomorrow, I've splashed Â£33 on parts for the Â£215 Volvo which is now running sweet, a pic of me and it will be the first job tomorrow


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks scary to me ,







well done Paul,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark

What did you think I looked like







?? I'll avoid the forum tomorrow if you're posting a pic
















My car was a Midas Bronze which came with window winders (unlike many other kit cars!), the Silver was the same car but with a better level of trim and the Gold was a different car altogether based on Metro (rather than Mini) running gear - at least that's how I understand it. The Gold is a good looking car - much sleeker (though still obviously a Midas) and slightly larger and wider having the same track as a Metro. I'd have liked one instead of the Bronze but they have only recently started coming down to a reasonable price. I paid about Â£1100 for the Bronze 11 years ago (doesn't time fly!), they still come up for sale occasionally though all will be getting a bit long in the tooth by now. They are hard to put a value on but dodgy ones can go for about Â£500 whilst excellent cars range from Â£1000 - Â£2000. If there is such a thing I think they are going to be one of the classic kit cars and may well become collectable (if they aren't already).

Not scary Roy but FUN


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How did a big watch like that fit into such a small car?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Are kit cars big over there? Looks like a lot of fun. The only one I've ever heard of on this side of the Atlantic are Excalibur, but I'll see one every 10 years or so.What do they cost now? Here's the Midas Gold I found on the net.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

now what really would have been entertaining was to see you put the lorry into the kit car?!?

cheers

sam


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Sargon

I think that kitcars are still quite big over here. They certainly aren't as cheap as they used to be and can't be thought of as a cheap alternative to mass produced cars anymore. They are now becoming much more complex and competitive. Bike engined kits are becoming very popular - pretty much the same performance as a big bike without the danger of falling off!

There used to be an enormous range of kits available - everything from jeep like utility vehicles to supercar beaters such as the Ultima. The utility kits seem to be dying out whilst the supercar and trackday cars seem to be booming. They're often used as second cars for the summer months only and are a rare sight on the roads - at least they are where I live! I occasionally see a Westfied being used by a particularly brave soul!

There a quite a few shows held in the UK throughout the year. I'm hoping to go to one this year. Manufacturers often launch new models at these events and owners bring their cars out too. One (towards the end of the year) is held at Donnington Park and is fantastic, another held mid year is the best though. This is the biggest show held in the UK, I went a couple of years ago and couldn't get over the noise generated by 10 GT40 replicas starting their engines all at once - stirring stuff! No idea where the cars all disappear to (probably into very secure garages) as you see 1000's of them at these shows and then nothing for months after


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Seems like the only Kit cars I see here in New York are Cobra replicas. I remember when I was in my twenties someone in my neighborhood had a Marcos I talked to him about it. I was driving an MGB at that time and he told me it hailed from the UK. Pretty nice looking car if I remember right though he used a Chevy for the donar parts (once again if my fading memory is right).


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

i have a marcos mantula v8, i took off the bootlid and bonnet to clean the underbody and stored them in an old van i had parked up

yes...it got towed away and scrapped while on holiday

its now a marcos mantula clingfilm

sam

anyone got a bootlid?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's an awful thing to happen





















How much are they panels from Marcos or is it better not to ask







?


----------

